# Trying to get in touch with another "Tugger"



## KevJan (Oct 31, 2005)

I am desperately trying to get in touch with another member who owns at Galway Bay Cottages in Ireland.  She has a check-in date of August 5, 2007.  I think her first name is Joyce and her husband is Greg.  If I remember correctly they live on the east coast, somewhere near Cape Cod or else they are owners there also.  She sent me a PM, which I have accidentally deleted and I really need to get in touch and can't find any information on how to make contact.  I have sent PM's to both the contacts on the list from this website and they have both replied that it isn't them.  HELP!


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 31, 2005)

I remember someone, Joy CapeCod, I believe was her TUG name but I don't know her email address......


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 31, 2005)

[_Edited to delete personal information of a TUGger, which should not be posted without the TUGger's permission. I suggest using e-mail or a private message to transmit such information._ Dave M, BBS Administrator]


----------



## KevJan (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the information.  The person I was trying to locate read my post and has made a contact.  What a miracle!


----------

